# s. medinei or medinai? ruby red pilo??



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

saw on the fish catcher page a spilo who say s. medinei or midinai and after was ruby red spilo what kind of spilo is this i got one who looks like the one that fish catcher was selling here is the pic thanx


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a spilo CF - medinai have yellowish eyes, this fish has red eyes (at least, it appears to be so on your pics).
Besides that, medinai's are virtually impossible to get - they live in an area without commercial fishing, and I think Venezuela banned to export of this species (not 100% sure about that...)

Here's some pictures of the only confirmed medinai in the PFury community, belonging to Mr_Hannibal, for comparison:


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

THANX JUDAZZZ I WAS A BIT CONCERNED SINCE THE ONE I SAW AT FISH CATCHER WEB SITE HAD RED EYES.. SO THE MEDINEI OR MEDINAI HAS YELLOW EYES? MINE HAS RED EYES ....

B.C.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> SO THE MEDINEI OR MEDINAI HAS YELLOW EYES?


 As far as I know,, they have: one of the more easy ways to tell those two species apart...

But no matter what your fish is, it looks great


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe that is a Spilo CF.

I think there are very few real medinai.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

sccavee said:


> I believe that is a Spilo CF.
> 
> I think there are very few real medinai.


 i know it was a spilo cf ... jut wanted to clear my mind with the questions since looked alot like the one i saw at the fih catcher both have red eyes


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think it's a spilo CF - medinai have yellowish eyes, this fish has red eyes (at least, it appears to be so on your pics).
> Besides that, medinai's are virtually impossible to get - they live in an area without commercial fishing, and I think Venezuela banned to export of this species (not 100% sure about that...)
> 
> Here's some pictures of the only confirmed medinai in the PFury community, belonging to Mr_Hannibal, for comparison:


Yeap you got Spilo CF...

...and it´s not true S. Medinai (the real one) is banned to export (in fact there are not banned P species from Venezuela) but it´s a fact you won´t find them in every single Venezuelan river...sorry...you will find them only in "Los Llanos" region (mostly Apure and Portuguesa rivers where they shoal with Caribas and after rainy season when they are aloud to be caugh)...so they are truly rare even for Venezuelan hobbysts...sorry again... IMO this P is a must to have due to its rare availability but it´s a fact it closely resemble (appearance and behavior) S. Spilopleura (CF) and S. Maculatus...anyway good luck if you ever have a chance to get the real stuff...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> ...SO THE MEDINEI OR MEDINAI HAS YELLOW EYES?


Yeap, Serrasalmus medinai has yellow eyes even when adult...!


----------

